# rubro



## jacotot

Buenos Dias,

Que significa la palabra rubro en lo siguiente : "se puede observar que el mayor rubro de inversion es el mejoramiento de la vialidad y conectividad". 

Des champs, des domaines d'investissement ? ...

Merci !


----------



## Gévy

Bonjour Jacotot !

El DRAE dice:
*Rubro*: n.m. _Amér._ Título o rótulo

Desde luego existen:
- los títulos cotizables: titres cotés (en bourse)

¿Quizás sean estos los que andas buscando?

Si no, busca a ver si existen los "titres de placement", sería esta la traducción literal. Es que yo no entiendo de Bolsa, lo siento.

Un beso,

Gévy


----------



## totor

Disculpa, Gévy, creo que aquí se refiere al segmento o a la sección donde es mayor la inversión, no a los títulos propiamente dichos.


----------



## Clicko

Creo que _rubro _se emplea exclusivamente en América Latina (y me suena que especialmente en Argentina). En España se emplean _Capítulo, Apartado, Sección... _y otros términos sinónimos


----------



## Víctor Pérez

Como *Totor* y *Clicko*, yo también creo que rubro, en este texto, se refiere a sección, capítulo o apartado.


----------



## totor

Es cierto, Clicko. 

Entonces, sería interesante preguntarle a Jacotot de dónde viene el texto, para saber a qué atenerse. Mi respuesta anterior remite a mi origen. La de Gévy probablemente también.

Es más, en mi país, a los kioscos que pululan por todos lados, y que venden desde un caramelo hasta un perfume, pasando por cigarrillos y todo cuanto se les ocurra, se los llama poli-rubro.


----------



## Gévy

Hola,

Sí, me equivoqué, no leí bien y me fije en inversión, bolsa... Lo lamento.
Menos mal que vosotros lo habéis leído mejor que yo y así habéis rectificado mis tonterías.

Gracias y perdón.


----------



## Víctor Pérez

Nada mujer, nada. Lo que pasa es que se ve que tú solo piensas en tus *inversiones*... de sentido 

otro beso para tí


----------



## saintangel

Mais qu'est-ce donc ???
Dans le contexte "un programa contable adecuado al *rubro*"
Merci
Marie


----------



## Domtom

-
C'est la première fois que j'entend dire ce mot.

Le DRAE dit:

*rubro, bra.* (Del latín _rubrus_). adj. Encarnado, rojo. /// 2. m. _Am_. Título, rótulo.


----------



## Marcelot

La palabra rubro se utiliza mucho en América Latina.

En este caso podría ser "secteur d'activité" (pero tampoco das mucho contexto).

Se usa también en el sentido de "sección" de un periódico, por ejemplo, en los avisos clasificados de un diario hay un "rubro automóviles".

Hasta luego...


----------



## GURB

Hola
Lo he encontrado varias veces, no sé si en documentos españoles o latinoamericanos con el sentido del francés: *rubrique *p.e. la rubrique "frais généraux": el rubro "gastos generales".
Es bastante lógico dado el origen de las dos palabras.
Si te puede servir...


----------



## Gévy

Hola:

OUi, j'allais mettre la même chose que GURB: la rubrique.

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## MarianaElSalvador

Yo utilizo domaine ou secteur para traducir rubro, esta palabra es muy utilizada en América Central con estos significados.


----------



## pipasdegirasol

Hola,

Sí, rubro se usa en Argentina para indicar una sección. Vas a buscar algo en el listín telefónico y preguntas en qué rubro.


----------



## katharos

Nueva pregunta​
Y en este contexto, qué significa _rubro_?
Se trata de un señor (en Argentina) que era obrero metalurgico y llego a Buenos Aires a trabajar en un Hotel:

"o sea que venia a una profesion distinta, metalurgico es mucho mas rudo (...) y venia a un area, un *rubro* de servicio..."

Aqui supongo que es un sinonimo de area?
(Perdon por la falta de tildes, no sé unsar este teclado....)

K.


----------



## MarianaElSalvador

Hola Katharos!

Me parece que en ese contexto ha utilizado la palabra como la usamos en Centro América, y sostengo mis propuestas anteriores: domaine ou secteur.

¡Buen día!


----------



## katharos

Si, es lo que pensé, muchas gracias!


----------



## Veralexa

NUEVA PREGUNTA
Hilos unidos​ 
Hola a todos, 


Estoy traduciendo una publicación sobre los OGM y tengo algunas dificultades. 


¿Qué significa rubro en esta frase?


El crecimiento de esta industria ha ido generando un fuerte interés comercial por parte de algunos gobiernos y de grandes empresas relacionadas al rubro agrícola por extender este tipo de tecnología a todos los países del mundo. 

Mi entento:
La croissance de cette industrie a généré un fort intérêt commercial pour certains gouvernements et grandes entreprises en lien avec …agriculture pour répandre cette technologie à tous les pays.

¡Muchas gracias!


----------



## NicaJack

Hola,
En tu caso, creo que significa "secteur"
*** Gracias NicaJack. He unido los hilos
Athos de Tracia (moderadora) 

Saludos


----------



## Veralexa

Gracias por la rápida respuesta!


----------



## Roxana D

NUEVA PREGUNTA
Hilos unidos​Estimados(as) Amigos(as).

Estoy traduciendo un documento legal del Español al Francés, el documento es de un juzgado de Mexico, para ser presentado en Francia y no encuentro como traducir la palabra rubro, la frase completa es:

" Con la personalidad acreditada en el expediente al rubro indicado, ante usted con todo respeto comparezco y expongo:"

Muchas gracias por su apoyo.

Roxana D


----------



## Issy Jaime Marques

NicaJack said:


> Hola,
> En tu caso, creo que significa "secteur"
> *** Gracias NicaJack. He unido los hilos
> Athos de Tracia (moderadora)
> 
> Saludos




Chers amis
JE suggère

Pour rubro, en économie = secteur - Branche 
En comptabilité = un poste comptable

Amitiés à tous


----------



## Damien_Javier

NUEVA PREGUNTA​


Buenos días !

Esto es mi primer mensaje en el foro, y quiero empezar agradeciendoles por el fantástico trabajo que han hecho.

Estoy trabajando sobre una traducción de los Montevideanos de Maria Benedetti, y en el primer cuento (El Presupuesto) me encontré con esa frase :

_Vi y oí además cómo todos decidimos festejar la buena nueva financiando con el *rubro de reservas* una exceptional tarde de bizcochos._

Mi idea era : [...] _en finançant avec *la caisse de réserve* un exceptionnel après-midi de gâteaux. _Que les parece ? No pude encontrar un giro con el sentido de origen (secteur / marché). Quizás una frase hecha ?

Gracias por su ayuda !


----------



## totor

A mí me parece potable, Damien, pero tal vez sea mejor esperar la opinión de los nativos.

Y bienvenido al foro.


----------



## noroeme

Issy Jaime Marques said:


> Chers amis
> JE suggère
> 
> Pour rubro, en économie = secteur - Branche
> En comptabilité = un poste comptable
> 
> Amitiés à tous


De acuerdo con ambas traducciones...


----------

